# Extreme FPS-Drops bei jeglichen Ppielen



## OTTEN95 (23. Dezember 2016)

Hi Leute, ich hab seit ein paar Wochen Probleme bei jedem Spiel dass ich spiele undzwar habe ich extreme FPS-Drops von 60/70 auf 10 oder weniger, kommt auf das Spiel an.
Meinen Pc habe ich nafang Januar selber zusammengestellt, die Komponenten sind Folgende:

Intel i5-4460 3,2 GHz
WIndows 7-64Bit
16 Gb DDR3 Ram von HyperX
4 Gb Gefroce GTX 960 von Gigabyte
Asus H97-Plus mainboard von Asus
1 Tb Hdd von Seagate 
630W Netzteil von BeQuiet


Graka treiber sind auf dem aktuellsten Stand und ich habe schonmal alle möglichen Leistungsmodis im BIOS getestet, trotzdem keine Verbesserung.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen  

Grüße und schöne Feiertage,
Otten


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Dezember 2016)

Arrettiere die Push-Pins deines boxed-CPU-Kühlers mal nochmal neu. 

Hintergrund: Derartig starke Drops unter Last sind meist das Resultat dass die CPU so heiß wird dass sie sich zum Schutz vor ihrem Tode extrem heruntertaktet - dann kühlts wieder ab, der takt geht wieder hoch und das war dein fps-Drop.
Da du keinen Kühler erwähnst gehe ich vom boxed aus - und genau der hat die Eigenart dass sich die Push-Pin Halterungen mal lösen können. Dann liegt der Kühler nicht mehr richtig auf der CPU auf und diese brutzelt vor sich hin.


----------



## manimani89 (23. Dezember 2016)

ja boxed ist halt nichts für dauerbelastung. eher fürn alltag bischen sürfen, kleinere games usw...


----------



## OTTEN95 (23. Dezember 2016)

Ok, danke. Werd ich gleich mal machen, hoffentlich wirds besser.
Wollte mir jetzt nach Weihnachten nen neuen Kühler kaufen, wusste damals nicth dass die boxed so schlecht sind


----------



## HisN (23. Dezember 2016)

Und  haste mal geschaut was Deine Hardware macht, wenn die FPS in den Keller gehen?
Vielleicht fällt es Dir ja dann wie Schuppen von den Augen, ohne das wir raten müssen.

Howto in meiner Signatur unter Beobachte


----------



## OTTEN95 (23. Dezember 2016)

Kurzes Update es lag tatsächlich daran dass der Kühler an einer stelle nicht richtig fest war und die wärmeleitpaste nicht gut verteilt war. Habe das jetzt mal gerichtet und alles läuft wieder gut.

danke für die Hilfe und schöne Feiertage euch allen!


----------



## aloha84 (23. Dezember 2016)

manimani89 schrieb:


> ja boxed ist halt nichts für dauerbelastung. eher fürn alltag bischen sürfen, kleinere games usw...



Quatsch.
Zum übertakten nicht geeignet ja, trotzdem hält der auch Dauerbelastungen bei Games aus, bei allen Games.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Dezember 2016)

OTTEN95 schrieb:


> Kurzes Update es lag tatsächlich daran dass der Kühler an einer stelle nicht richtig fest war und die wärmeleitpaste nicht gut verteilt war. Habe das jetzt mal gerichtet und alles läuft wieder gut.



Wenn ich nur beim Lotto so ne hohe Trefferquote hätte.


----------



## FortuneHunter (25. Dezember 2016)

manimani89 schrieb:


> ja boxed ist halt nichts für dauerbelastung. eher fürn alltag bischen sürfen, kleinere games usw...



Nur komisch, dass ich 3,5 Jahre lang mit dem Boxed-Kühler auf einer i7-2600 ohne Probleme selbst CPU-intensive Games zocken konnte, ohne dass diese irgendwelche Ausfallerscheinungen gezeigt hätte ... Und die CPU läuft heute noch ohne Probleme im Rechner meines Neffen. Allerdings habe ich ihr 1/2 Jahr bevor ich den Rechner an ihn abgetreten habe einen NH-D9L verpasst um meine Ohren zu schonen. 

Solange du eine CPU nicht übertaktest, hält der beiliegende Boxed-Kühler alles im ungefährlichen Temperaturbereich ... Nicht ideal aber vollkommend ausreichend. Der Kühlerwechsel hat aber schon einen gewaltigen Sprung in Sachen Lautstärke und Temperatur gebracht und einen etwas höheren Boost gebracht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Max-Werte stammen von einem Prime95 Lauf über 30 Minuten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Dezember 2016)

Was das Thema angeht - natürlich ist das Quatsch. Der boxed ist ausreichend selbst für 24/7 Dauervollast über Jahre hinweg in einem schlecht belüfteten Gehäuse. Denn darauf ist er dimensioniert.
Natürlich ist die CPU dabei ziemlich heiß und natürlich wirds laut aber deswegen ist er ja auch nur "ausreichend" und nicht besonders gut.

Rein technisch gesehen reicht das Ding für alles was man mit dem PC machen kann - selbst alltagsfernes Dauerprime schafft er ja bei fast Maximaltakt.


----------

